
Show HN: Instatus – Get Ready for Downtime - alollou
https://instatus.com
======
cuu508
A couple questions:

* does it support custom metrics (submitted via API)?

* does it support email automation (change component state by sending email)?

~~~
alollou
* It doesn't support adding metrics yet.

* It does support changing state by sending an email. That's the only way I do automation till now. Tested with Uptime Robot, New Relic, Pingdom, DataDog.

